# My first ABTs



## cinnamonkc (Jun 2, 2008)

So I finally gave it a go. I had to do boat style because my ABT holder hasn't come yet. I did 2 dozen jalapenos and 1 dozen yellow pepper since they's sized the same but sweeter. We noticed after the smoke however, that the Jalapenos melowed nicely with the cooking but the yellows stayed the same or maybe got hotter!! Wierd hua??

I did cream cheese, garlic, sweet onion and Jimmy Dean wrapped in bacon. They were a big hit. I don't have a final pic because I'm a dork and forgot, but I have a prelim of the jalapenos and yellows...

I totally had a dork moment though...I gloved up to seed the peppers, but then with gloves on, tasted the sausage to see if it was done...wooo hooo!!!!! Got all the juice and seeds...!!! My mouth was ON FIRE!!!!!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, now you've done it. Now that you've done you're first ABTs your life will never be the same. Every smoke you'll be looking at how many ABTs you can squeeze in around the other stuff. You will find that there is no such thing as making "enough" ABTs.

Welcome to the club!!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 2, 2008)

That's exactly how I ended up with the new GOSM!!!!!!


----------



## grinder (Jun 3, 2008)

Amen! 


I do my ABTs boat style because, I can't make enough using a commercial rack. I do 30-40 jalapenos halved (60-80 abts)  for gatherings and parties, usually under 20 people. The ABTs are always gone with in 30 minutes, guaranteed, everybody loves 'em and everybody always wants more. I always do plenty of quality control taste testing, in the kitchen, just to make sure I get my share.


----------



## lee forst (Jun 3, 2008)

God love them ABTs.  I have never done them boat-style.  I usually, cut them in half, throw my cream cheese in there, put some bacon around the end and secure with a toothpick and lay directly on the grate.  But, any way you do them will always yield a tasty morsel.

If you have not done a fatty yet, that is your next "must-smoke-every-time" item.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow! I will have to try the yellows next time too, I tried pasillas and found they are not as hearty as those lil' japs and did not hold up so well.
Yours sound yummy!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Baptism by fire... the only way to go!


----------



## seboke (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, for a really dorky moment, I just did ABT's tonight.  Had just finished slicicing the boats and removing the heat (no gloves), then the beer called me to the bathroom.  Unwashed hands, holding what I need to hold to get the job done, wait for it, wait for it...  7 minutes later I'm running thru the house and into the pool.  Guess I likened it to being attacked by bees.


----------



## jfoust (Jun 3, 2008)

OUCH! I've done that with ultra-hot wings before... The good news is you only have to burn your junk one time and you'll never do it again!

What is this ABT rack you guys speak of? I did mine straight on the grate and they came out excellent this weekend. 

Lee, we did mine the same way you do, half them, load 'em up, and then put the halves back together, wrap in bacon and skewer w/ a toothpick. My neighbor made them and I smoked them... We only made a dozen for 4 of us and it almost came to blows over who got the last one!


----------



## ron50 (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is an example:


http://www.irondesert.com/Chile-Gril...0-p-1-c-1.html


----------



## jfoust (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Ron! I Might just have to nab some of those. Then again, my ABT's came out great when I did them right on the rack in the smoker... What difference would it make by using one of these?


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 3, 2008)

ROTFL...OMG...that is the funniest thing I have heard in LONG TIME!!!  
Sorry about the winkey but if laughter is good medicine I just gained 10 more years!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thanks for sharing!!!  :0-)
KC


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 3, 2008)

It holds them vertical.  So instead of cutting in half, you hollow them out from the top and they're little cups of wonderfullness...


----------



## jfoust (Jun 3, 2008)

Ah okay, so nothing I couldn't ghetto rig on my own... Thought they might have some kind of magical powers or something. Seems like a ton of cash for a metal plate with some holes in it. Might just go out to my dad's machine shop and make some diamond plate ABT holders!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 3, 2008)

Sounds good, let me send you my address for the one you're making me too!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




KC


----------



## jfoust (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll get that on the way to you as soon as the wife lets me get out of my to-do list long enough to get some work done on them (aka - never)!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 3, 2008)

Dang...I hate when that happens!  Oh well...guess the little buggers will just have to lay on the grill like fallen soldiers...


----------

